
Automated deployment with Docker – lessons learnt - goblin89
https://www.hiddentao.com/archives/2013/12/26/automated-deployment-with-docker-lessons-learnt/
======
jfoutz
I'm just starting to grok the process container instead of VM model. It's
valuable to read a writeup like this, it really gives a sense of the different
flavor process containers have in production.

I'm still a little mystified by complex setups. Installing stuff as the
correct user, adding a big group of database users, stuff like that seems
pretty tedious in shell. I guess that's more of a provisioning issue though.

Articles like this make me realize i don't care much what the environment
actually is, I care about getting that environment configured correctly with
as little effort as possible.

------
vectorpush
Nice article. I'll add from my own experiences: use squid-deb-proxy; it will
save you an immense amount of time when working with docker and ubuntu/debian,
or in any situation where you're repeatedly pulling the same packages from
aptitude.

~~~
paulannesley
I'm using, and highly recommend, apt-cacher-ng: [http://www.unix-ag.uni-
kl.de/~bloch/acng/](http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/)

~~~
vectorpush
apt-cacher-ng is great as well, they both do the job, squid-deb-proxy just
requires a little less configuration since it automatically broadcasts itself
to clients on the LAN.

------
hootener
Thanks so much for sharing this. Like previous posters have stated, blog posts
describing REAL WORLD usage examples of Docker in systems more complex than
"here's a LAMP stack in Docker"* are extremely helpful at this point in the
game.

As Docker matures the need for these case studies becomes more apparent.
Thanks again for sharing.

* Not to downplay those initial examples. Without the baby steps those examples provided, I would've been lost at the beginning.

------
herge
This may be a bit germane to the topic, but does anyone know if Ubuntu 14.04
will have docker, as in running _on_ it (and not running 14.04 inside docker).

~~~
shykes
Upstream Debian is moving very aggressively to package Docker, so I think
Ubuntu will automatically benefit from that in future releases. I'm not sure
about exact timing though.

~~~
yebyen
There is an 'docker.io' package in Ubuntu trusty (14.04) at present, though
it's only 0.7.6, you'll probably tell us like the rvm maintainer, "we were not
involved with this packaging effort, they did not consult us, and it's
absolutely too old for me to recommend it for actual use by anyone."

Even if it's on a much smaller time scale...

------
krisdol
Your website is broken on firefox. Lots of horizontal scrolling that shouldn't
be there.

~~~
hiddentao
Thanks mate, now fixed :)

------
andyl
We're starting to move our system into containers - early days and there is a
lot to learn. It feels like we are in the Cambrian explosion of
containerization - many different theories/opinions on best practice. Articles
that describe real-life experiences are really valuable.

